# Should I take cholesterol meds and blood pressure meds while on anavar cycle?



## ezrafitch (Jan 13, 2008)

This will be my first cycle and I have been researching it and thinking about it for a year.  I'v done enough of the fat burner and creatine thing and ready for something slightly better.  Because of my current health issues I have decided on an anavar only cycle of 40mg per day for 6 weeks (I only have 180 pills so thats all I can do), because I want to cut but am sick of losing gains while cutting.  Doc told me last year I have high cholesterol and I have high blood pressure, and a slightly thick left ventricle.  I'm currently taking blood pressure meds just to be safe and am thinking about taking cholesterol meds because it hasn't got better.  After telling me how retarted I am for doing a cycle with these health problems, please tell me if it is ok to take blood pressure meds and cholesterol meds while on anavar.  I don't want the anavar to make these problems worse.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 13, 2008)

That is a question you should only ask a doctor i would say no-no-no-no and no some more run it by your doctor


Just so i am clear i mean no to the Anavar take your other meds


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2008)

You would be better of using Testosterone. Var will make your cholesterol even worse. Of course, a doctor will tell you not to use gear--which is clearly the healthy choice.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 15, 2008)

There is no way you can take a blood pressure medicine and know how it will effect your bp unless you are trained in that. You may get it too low and kill yourself.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 18, 2008)

what is your current BP while on the meds?  does it keep it in the norm range?


----------



## ezrafitch (Feb 16, 2008)

After doing much more research I find that it is ok to take niacin (and actually its highly recommended) while on anavar to keep your hdl from crashing, and you can also take blood pressure meds too.  However, for someone with a history of cholesterol problems I have also found that taking testostorone or deca or primo would be much better choices and the first two mentioned have actually been shown to lower cholesterol at smaller doses.


----------

